# choices of postings



## tomas (1 Oct 2005)

Alright I have a few questions but they are more opinions.

I am currently in my Signal Operator App course, and soon it will be time to choose where i would like to get posted.
It seems the likely choices are kingston, pet , edmonton.

now i would like to have the opinions of people, which base is best, whats good about them and what not.. I have a fiance, no kids, no pets, have been in for a year and plan on staying for 19-24 more..  your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## D-n-A (1 Oct 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25214.0.html


----------



## tomas (1 Oct 2005)

thanks lots


----------



## Radop (12 Oct 2005)

Can you say Edmonton or Petawawa?  If your french, Valcartier?

Don't let anyone kid you.  Those will be your choices.  Doubt that kingston will even be a choice.


----------



## Peace (13 Oct 2005)

i kinda want valcartier myself ... but i dont speak french worth a lick.   The least place i want is pet,  BUT the advantage there is that they are scheduled for some tour rotations.


----------



## Radop (28 Oct 2005)

OK, I will eat my shoes now.  I was in at the regiment today and three new guys were clearing in.  Unfortunate for them good for us.  FRESH MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOOXE (11 Dec 2005)

We've had direct entry siglets posted to NDHQ. Some with only 2 years in. All depends on manning issues.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> Unfortunate for them good for us.   FRESH MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, I'm hoping to not end up at the Regiment now, Radop!

Actually, I'd like to go to Valcartier, if Gagetown is completely out of the question


----------



## Radop (11 Dec 2005)

Got something against carnivores????


----------



## JAZZman (11 Dec 2005)

What? We realy can chose ther posting in the reg force?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> Got something against carnivores????



Lol...only when I may be an intended victim....plus, my type tends to be a little younger...and not so much male


----------



## Radop (12 Dec 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> What? We realy can chose ther posting in the reg force?



I am a MCpl soon to be Sgt. I have been in for 12 yrs this time, 18 yrs total including reserves and prior regs.  I am from Saskatoon originally.  I have spent 15 of the last 17 yrs in Ontario and have requested a western posting each year.  The farthest west I have been has been Petawawa. Yeah we get to say what we want but seldom get it.


----------



## mechanic_chick (18 Dec 2005)

Whaaaaat???

Shilo  I hope to god no Shilo postings.. no Shilo training.. no Shilo ANYTHING!!

I've been here long enough with the Parentals , * gag *.


Edmonton , here I come.

But , lets worry about basic first before postings lol 


* JESSO *


----------



## Canadian Sig (19 Dec 2005)

You will find that your options for posting will rely heavily on who has the next major deployment. If Pet is heading back to Afghanistan then they become the priority and most folks graduating from CFSCE will go there. Same goes for Edmonton when they are ramping up. My course was initialy given all kinds of options and then Roto 0 came up and the choices all dried up and we all went to Pet and ultimatly to Kabul. Just dont let yourself get you heart set on any one posting. I'm from the west coast and here I sit in Pet a long way from home and this is where I will be for awhile..... Service before self.


----------



## muffin (19 Dec 2005)

Tomas said:
			
		

> Alright I have a few questions but they are more opinions.
> 
> I am currently in my Signal Operator App course, and soon it will be time to choose where i would like to get posted.
> It seems the likely choices are kingston, pet , edmonton.
> ...



If you have access to the DIN (or DWAN) you can access this site http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/APS_Disclaimer_e.asp
 (Director General Of Career Managers) and check out all the available positions per MOS. You can also download in excel the list of positions by location and unit - even gives the current incumbant (person in the position now). You can check out when the positions will become available, which ones are available by rank in the next APS (Active posting season) and what the position priority is. THIS ONLY WORKS IN THE DWAN. 

This all may change with transformation - and even though you have all this info - they may still send you someplace you didn't ask for. 

I have the spreadsheet for SIGOP (with incumbants removed)  but I don't see a way to attach it to this message - so if you want it email me at oreilly-m@rmc.ca

Mags


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Dec 2005)

the NAVY is easy: Halifax or Esquimalt

or take it or leave it. (lots leave it)

Take Petawawa, RADOPS (ol school) are always deployed in some form or another.

But Petawawa would be real boring for a young guy especially if u had no wheels. The bars/social scene blows chunks but whats 4 years and a couple of medals/experience. Insert jump course?

Crow


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2005)

Hfxcrow... plenty of navyblue suits in Montreal, Quebec city, Ottawa and other "otherwise" green places.


----------



## JAZZman (19 Dec 2005)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> the NAVY is easy: Halifax or Esquimalt
> 
> or take it or leave it. (lots leave it)
> 
> ...



I am actually in the naval reserve and i am waitting to my transfert in the reg force. I really prefer esquimalt. Do i have a good chance to have my choice???


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Dec 2005)

Forum

I am talking about Hard sea trades not purples wearing a Navy uniform for convenience or reserves.

Sorry about that. 

Regs:

Esquimalt: Quick promotions/better PLD/expensive to live

Halifax: slow promotions/good PLD/affordable housing

There is Navy everywhere w/ the majority of REG Force being in Ottawa.

 A QL3 Reg Hard sea has two choices-East or West. They both have there pros and cons.

If I had to do it again, I would have stayed West. Nova Scotia, I could easily leave it.

Crow


----------



## JAZZman (19 Dec 2005)

I dont want to go to Halifax. I from Quebec City and I HATE THE SNOW :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:. Last summer i did my QL1 NAV COMM in the naval reserve and I fell in love with Victoria.


----------



## mechanic_chick (19 Dec 2005)

Question...

Being a Sig.. regardless of land , air or sea.. can you still go to any base? Ie; CFB Greenwood???


*JESSO*


----------



## meni0n (19 Dec 2005)

Sig's an army trade. There are sigs at air bases, I believe the navy is replacing army sigs with their own tradesmen. But don't count on going anywhere except an army base at the start of your career.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Dec 2005)

sig is land only (I think).   That said I think its like the medics and cooks.   Regardless of what colour beret you wear you can go to any base.


----------



## Hoover (19 Dec 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> You will find that your options for posting will rely heavily on who has the next major deployment. If Pet is heading back to Afghanistan then they become the priority and most folks graduating from CFSCE will go there. Same goes for Edmonton when they are ramping up. My course was initialy given all kinds of options and then Roto 0 came up and the choices all dried up and we all went to Pet and ultimatly to Kabul. Just dont let yourself get you heart set on any one posting. I'm from the west coast and here I sit in Pet a long way from home and this is where I will be for awhile..... Service before self.



SigOPs are coming straight out of Kingston and onto the Roto list?

Badda Boom Badda Bing. 8)


----------



## meni0n (19 Dec 2005)

With the limited amount of spaces on tours now, don't count on it.


----------



## Hoover (19 Dec 2005)

Limited amount? I thought we were ramping up to increase numbers?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Dec 2005)

I don't think I need to tell you that sig ops is in short supply right now.


----------



## Canadian Sig (21 Dec 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> With the limited amount of spaces on tours now, don't count on it.



Wait 6 months.


----------



## mechanic_chick (26 Dec 2005)

yah... i looooove shilo... haha.. ha.. :|


----------



## Radop (28 Dec 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> With the limited amount of spaces on tours now, don't count on it.



I don't know where you are but we have most of our sqn on tour, just back from tour or preparing to deploy.  We can only field on Lt det in the sqn right now because our kit is gone.  We are expecting one MT back soon from Kabul but that will take a year to reconstitute.  Talk of Haiti, increase in comittments in Afghanistan and posibilities in africa or middle east.  Doesn't seem like a slow time right now.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (30 Dec 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem like a slow time right now.


I'll second that.

AB


----------



## meni0n (30 Dec 2005)

Radop, maybe you guys got alot of slots. But I'm somewhere where there's only 4-5 slots that are open to sigs and only a couple are C-P positions.


----------



## sigspig (31 Dec 2005)

The 3 choices that were given to you came straight from the Career Manager, I know because I am one of your instructors! Don't try to ask for something else because you will not get it. Considering the fact that you are engaged and no kids I would not recommend Petawawa because you will be gone a lot, and unless your fiancee is very patient... she will not put up with it for 9-10 years(I think I have hit the average time spent for a Petawawa posting). On the other hand she might like it(lots of money) and choose to go visit Mom and Dad while you are away. Kingston posting, hummm well...hummmm you saw what Rad Op had to say about that. I have been talking with some students that got posted there and none of them seem to really like it. First of all, have you dagged green? Kingston will not take you unless you dag green. After this been said, I would honestly go with choice number 3. For myself, anywhere is good....you must keep an open mind. I am a true beleiver that you must make the best of it no matter where you are. There will be good and bad everywhere you go.


----------



## tomas (2 Jan 2006)

I am actually looking forward to petawawa now And i am not engaged anymore.. I am married now which is really cool and i cant wait to get to petawawa, I am going to 2 sv btn I cant wait


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Jan 2006)

sigspig said:
			
		

> The 3 choices that were given to you came straight from the Career Manager, I know because I am one of your instructors! Don't try to ask for something else because you will not get it. ...



BUSTED!!!

ROFL


----------



## Radop (3 Jan 2006)

Tomas said:
			
		

> I am actually looking forward to petawawa now And i am not engaged anymore.. I am married now which is really cool and i cant wait to get to petawawa, I am going to 2 sv btn I cant wait



Of all the places to go in Pet, all I can say is good luck and I hope they have all the problems with GS and Svc Bn sorted out before you get there.  Thanks for the vote of confidence I think sigspig, lol.  lool


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2006)

Tomas said:
			
		

> I am actually looking forward to petawawa now And i am not engaged anymore.. I am married now


So much for temporary insanity I guess........
(JK)


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Jan 2006)

Once my posting message comes in, I'm hoping for Pet, but I have a feeling they're going to try to send me to Valcartier...something about needed French-speaking Sigs


----------



## meni0n (5 Jan 2006)

I'll see you in pet des  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Jan 2006)

We'll see, brother, we'll see  :warstory:


----------



## Bull_STR (22 Jan 2006)

we have to put in for our three choices of postings this week.

I was told that if I wanted to say goto an Abulance sqd in Edmonton then I should put it down and I most likely will get it.  Now I got this information from a fellow who is just grad this week and he got his IT posting to Pet.

But I mostly want to be in a sig for a abulatory (SP) in Edmonton.

Any suggestions on how I whould put that down on the APPL Form?


----------



## MOOXE (2 Feb 2006)

No matter where you go, no matter what job you get put in, there will be some sap who has been there and done it before to tell you how bad it was for him and how bad its going to be for you.

I spent time in all the big 3 and loved each one.

Just remember, *more duty, more honour!*


----------



## Radop (7 Mar 2006)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> Just remember, *more duty, more honour!*



Don't you mean, the more duties, the more shite you got into! lol


----------

